
OS X Mavericks App Store link - zacharytamas
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/os-x-mavericks/id675248567?mt=12
======
nwh
As always, you can make yourself a dandy boot disk or USB drive by opening the
installer's app bundle, and writing the following file to your favourite
medium using the "restore" tab in Disk Utility.

    
    
        /Install OS X Mavericks.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg

~~~
dimillian
When you install/update the system it creates/update your restore partition.
Does Apple still only put necessary file and then do an over the air
installation or they put the whole system ready to install ?

~~~
nwh
I'm not sure yet. For 10.9 the installer put all the necessary files in, and
didn't download anything over the air for me.

------
rietta
Does anyone know if Apple has a general bug report mechanism for the public?

The Mavericks installer was not accepting the password to unlock FileVault in
the installer itself after reboot. It turns out that the password prompt is in
QWERTY despite the language input icon indicating that it was in Dvorak. That
is a profoundly annoying bug.

~~~
comex
[http://bugreport.apple.com](http://bugreport.apple.com)

You do need to sign up for a free developer account to use it.

~~~
rietta
Thank you. I am filling out the report there now.

------
siculars
So I'm doing the upgrade on an mbp with filevault2. The installer "reboots"
the machine and goes into the rest of the installation. But I'm never prompted
for a disk password. So... how'd that happen?

~~~
xenophonf
You may not have noticed it, but it prompted you for your password as part of
the installation wizard. I assume that after that, it saved your password
where the boot program could find it. Other full-disk encryption programs have
similar capabilities, where they'll automatically unlock an encrypted volume
if so configured. This is totally insecure, of course, but in the context of
the Mavericks upgrade, it's temporary so I guess that's OK.

The interesting question is this: How well did Apple sanitize whatever bit of
disk or flash memory ended up storing the key through the two reboots
Mavericks needed to do to complete the upgrade?

~~~
siculars
Oh, I did notice. The same prompt you get when installing any software.
However, my user/password and the disk decrypt password are different
passwords, no?

------
conorh
Just finished installing this. Upgrade took about 35 minutes total on my
macbook air (2011). Was able to run a local Rails 4 app connecting to MySQL
with no problems after the upgrade. Trying to install ruby 2.0-p247 now and
all the gems and see what happens.

~~~
bdcravens
Isn't 2.0.0-p247 the system ruby? My rvm install was p195; after running "rvm
use system" it's now p247 (ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674)
[universal.x86_64-darwin13])

~~~
StevenNunez
[http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/54109839209/psa-do-not-
use...](http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/54109839209/psa-do-not-use-system-
ruby)

~~~
mayhew
Is there nothing equivalent to virtualenv for Ruby? It'd be nice to be able to
use the system Ruby and just get gem to install into an isolated project
specific location.

~~~
shiftb
Check out rbenv
[https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv](https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv)

~~~
mayhew
I've been using rbenv. I didn't realize it could install gems without using
sudo when the system Ruby is activated. Thanks!

------
curiouscat321
Has anybody had any issues with homebrew, virtualenv, or prezto (zsh) after a
Mavericks install?

~~~
res0nat0r
Homebrew seems to be working fine as I just did a brew update without any
problems. I was getting virtualenvwrapper errors upon opening a new terminal
because that was gone from /Library/Python

I fixed it by doing:

easy_install --upgrade pip

sudo pip install virtualenvwrapper

------
adrinavarro
Apparently it's not the same build as the golden master. Agh!

~~~
peckrob
What build number is it?

~~~
conorh
The version that I just installed from the app store is 13A603.

~~~
peckrob
Awesome, that's the same one that was released as GM a few days ago (the
second GM seed). The first GM seed was 13A598.

------
whalesalad
I'm running 13A598 and don't see any software updates available. Anyone have
any info on this? Should I download manually?

~~~
dimillian
Sadly you need to re download the whole thing. Just skip the warning that you
already running 10.9 and download then install it again.

------
paulhodge
First hitch I've noticed with 10.9: "gdb" seems to be missing. Gcc is still
there. I've looked around to see if there's another optional download that I'm
missing (like a Command Line Tools for Mavericks), but I don't see one.

Looks like Xcode is using lldb for debugging, and I can use lldb on the
command line. I guess lldb is now the standard 1st-party debugger? Guess I
will be figuring out how to install gdb manually..

~~~
mwfunk
You are correct, gdb is phased out in favor of lldb. It's just the end of a
very long transitional period, similar to the clang vs. gcc situation.
Introduce the successor, support both for several releases, then finally drop
the legacy component. You can still install gdb yourself of course.

------
Groxx
fwiw you can also search for it in the app store and it appears. Or go to the
"updates" tab, it's visible in there for me:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/f921jp7mjcimfac/Screenshot%202013-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f921jp7mjcimfac/Screenshot%202013-10-22%2013.12.42.PNG)
(possibly because I already clicked "free upgrade" in the search result? not
sure.)

This doesn't appear(?) to be an unintentional early leak or anything. I'm
installing it on a secondary partition, happy to report if it explodes :)

edit: so far so good. I like what I'm seeing for the most part, took very
close to 30 minutes from "click install" to "booted into 10.9" on my non-stock
SSD. I'm not claiming any responsibility for other people's problems, but it
seems to work from here, I'd say go for it if you're feeling adventurous.

edit: have to re-install Java, XCode wants to reinstall a few things, re-
enable accessibility (shortcat/dterm), all in all similar to a new install. so
far all apps work fine.

------
alex_c
Does anyone know how installing Mavericks affects hard drive space? I'm
running on an 128GB SSD and space is always at a premium for me.

~~~
Udo
My MBP has a 128G SSD system drive as well (+ a big HDD for the data) and I
got over 50G free, that's including some pretty big things (=25GB) in the
Applications folder. /Library and /System folders come in at about 14GB
together, I'd say a fresh Mavericks install should be around 30GB total.

~~~
aroch
The install is ~8GB

~~~
Udo
Really? For a fully functional install? Gotta wonder what the rest of that is
doing there on my drive...

------
jmgrosen
I'm getting the error "Before installing OS X Mavericks, this system requires
MacBook Air Flash Storage Firmware Update 1.1. Click on the Updates button in
the Mac App Store to install the update." even though I've applied the
firmware update and there aren't any updates (besides Mavericks) in the Mac
App Store. Any help?

~~~
grecy
Lots of people have reported having to install that thing more than once.

When you installed it, after reboot, did you absolutely get a window saying it
was successful? (for me, the window took 45-60 seconds to pop up, and it
failed twice before it worked (didn't want to install on battery)).

Try reloading the updates section of the Mac App Store again, and again.

~~~
jmgrosen
The firmware update gave me a success message after I had installed it, and I
don't see it available again in the updates. So no luck there.

~~~
mipapage
FWIW - I rebooted it on my own after the first dialogue saying that it had
installed. Then it was there again in software updates.

~~~
nperson
Happened to me, too. With the exception I have FileVault enabled. Contacted
Apple Support and looking forward to resolve this issue. Otherwise I'm stuck
with Mountain Lion. Can anybody confirm this has something to do with
FileVault, actually?

------
amree
Is there any direct link to download this update? 5.29GB is pretty big. Would
love to download it through my download manager.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Nowhere close to official, but you can torrent it:
[http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/9085330/OS_X_Mavericks_10.9_O...](http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/9085330/OS_X_Mavericks_10.9_Official_AppStore)

~~~
mdaniel
I have always wondered why Apple and Microsoft don't embrace Bittorrent as a
perfectly reasonable distribution method for "big bang" releases (like today).
I have tried using Burnbit but it is only as valuable as there are folks who
use it (Metcalfe's Law strikes again!).

I would also want to see some shas of the files distributed from Apple before
I would use something from TPB.

~~~
derefr
I believe that when you buy things from the Microsoft Store, one fulfilment
option is an Akamai "peer download", which uses BitTorrent internally. This
was something I used a few years ago, so I'm not sure if it's changed since
then.

------
TheMakeA
I ran into an issue while installing. It said "An error occurred while
installing OS X" and then froze. Afterwards, I got a bouncing question mark.
Booting into internet recovery several times, and it couldn't find my HDD.

I finally assumed that it had probably fried my HDD somehow, so I powered off
and ordered an SSD online since I was looking to upgrade anyway. I unplugged
it from the wall and turned it on and it suddenly found the Mavericks
installer again.

It seems to be working now.

~~~
vonseel
I didn't have this problem, but removing external monitors during the install
screwed up the installers view, I could tell it was still running, but not
refreshing. Eventually it finished and view started working again.

------
matthewbadeau
I'm happy to report that the install was pretty effortless. Even with my
unusual File Vault (encrypted HFS+) & Bootcamp setup.

------
erichmond
So, should we be downloading this or not?

------
xutopia
Anyone know how big the download is?

~~~
lucaspiller
5.3GB

~~~
xutopia
Thank you!

------
xenophonf
Apple wants to try to convince me that I should save my passwords in the cloud
- and that Apple doesn't have access to them? Has no one in Cupertino heard of
Edward Snowden?

------
jdalgetty
Can I download this once and then copy it to my other machines or do I have to
download this individually on every one?

~~~
vvhn
yes, once you download it, you can copy over the .app installer on a USB disk
and use it to install on your other machines. You can also make a bootable USB
installer from the .app

[http://povolotski.me/2013/10/12/osx-mavericks-gm-out-
bootabl...](http://povolotski.me/2013/10/12/osx-mavericks-gm-out-bootable-
installation-usb/)

------
amree
lol, torrenting free app from piratebay. Downloading it now

------
AsymetricCom
I'm glad to see this link submitted here. I was going to use the standard
process to upgrade my OS, but I thought that this time I'd check HN first.
Turns out my gamble paid off. Thanks, OP!

